# New here



## StillhopefulCA (Apr 3, 2019)

Hello, I’m 36 and have been married 6 years, but separated for almost a year. Looking for advice and input


----------



## niceguy47460 (Dec 23, 2018)

What is going on


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

What brought the separation about?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- post away and you will get a lot of great advice here. People here have seen just about everything...


----------

